# Cory cats/betta in a 10 gal?



## moonbubble (Oct 12, 2012)

I've heard some good things about Cory cats and bettas. I have a male betta fish and _if_ I get him a 10 gallon, how many corydoras could comfortably fit in the tank? 

Would I need a filter? Because I don't think I'll get a filter. And if I don't have a filter, the tank wont "cycle" but the fish will be fine if put in "immediately" (when the water has settled, heater is ready, plants and/or decor is in....)?

I was thinking 4-6 Corys in a 10 gal, but I probably wont get him a 10 gal, this is just ideas being pitched around. If I did this how often would I need water changes?


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

If you want to get cory cats in a 10 gallon, make sure they are the small kind like pygmy cories. Larger cories like albinos need about 20 gallons of space. If you get a small cory for the 10 gallon, I should get about 4 or 5 so you don't overstock. You could get 6, but it would be riskier. 
You NEED a filter if you're going to get cories. They produce a good amount of ammonia so it would be very hard to keep the levels low enough without a filter. Filters are not that expensive, but they will save you tons of work and make your fish happier. If you have a filter, 25% water changes every week and a 50% once a month would probably be fine. I'm not sure how often you'd have to change the water without a filter, but it would be done a lot more frequently. 
Cories make great companions for bettas, so if you have the right setup, I would recommend you get some. My betta likes to sift around for food next to his cories which is really cute.


----------



## moonbubble (Oct 12, 2012)

Alright, I'll keep looking around. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

I think its a great idea! I have my betta in a 30g with so far, only 2 cory cats, and he loves them! Plus, they are adorable to watch! But be mindful that cory catfish like being in bigger groups, at least 3.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

I've had my pygmy cories in with my betta in a 10 gallon for 9 days now, and they really go great together. My betta was checking them out in the bag while getting them adjusted, and chased one for a few seconds went they first entered the tank. He quickly learned that they are way to fast for him, and ignores them for the most part now.

I got a small school of 6 and they have plenty of space/filtration. They are excellent cleaners, very social and playful. I highly recommend them, but make sure you have some soft substrate like sand/smooth gravel/soil. I would also recommend a filter, and letting the tank cycle before adding stock. Without a filter and/or alot of live plants, you're going to be doing a LOT of water changes.


----------

